# Schnelle SSDs fallen weiter im Preis: Zeit wird es! - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Schnelle SSDs fallen weiter im Preis: Zeit wird es! - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Tom über das Design die Preise bei Flash-Speicher.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Schnelle SSDs fallen weiter im Preis: Zeit wird es! - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2014)

Die der Preis der MX100 mit 256GB ist wieder leicht gestiegen. Mal sehen, wann sie auf 75€ rutscht.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. August 2014)

Da ich bald einen neuen PC zusammenbaue und es ein Casecon wird, mehr wird aber nicht verraten, werde ich nur schon aus Platzgründen eine Crucial MX100 512GB verbauen.


----------



## azzih (16. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da ich bald einen neuen PC zusammenbaue und es ein Casecon wird, mehr wird aber nicht verraten, werde ich nur schon aus Platzgründen eine Crucial MX100 512GB verbauen.



Hab ich auch grad geholt. Meine letzte interne Festplatte hat vor 2 Tagen auch den Geist aufgegeben, hab ich mir gedacht scheiss drauf, in mein Tower kommt keine gammlige HDD mehr rein. Hab nun drei SSDs, das reicht für Windows und einige Spiele. Sowas wie Fotos und Musik kommt auf meine Externe.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

Hab mir zwar letztens eine 256 GB MX100 gekauft, aber ich würde auch meine HDD in Zukunft gerne durch eine SSD ersetzen. 
Sollen sie im Preis nur weiter fallen^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. August 2014)

Nutze mittlerweile in allen Geräten, meiner kleinen Farm, bis auf einen, nur noch SSDs. Auf Laptops saugen sie nicht so am Akku, zudem sind sie nicht hörbar, was beim unaktiven Lüfter ein Laptop zu einem geräuschlosen System macht. Und auf den PCs ist es klar die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Do Berek (16. August 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die der Preis der MX100 mit 256GB ist wieder leicht gestiegen. Mal sehen, wann sie auf 75€ rutscht.



Da wart ich auch drauf,dann wär sie genauso teuer wie damals meine jetzige M4 64GB,die sie beerben würde.


----------



## matti30 (16. August 2014)

seit heut werkelt ne MX100 mit 512GB im Rechner 

Hab vor 4 Jahren eine 120Gb SSD für 180€ gekauft, vor 2 Jahren ne 256Gb für 165€ und jetzt die 512Gb für 175€. Mal sehen, was ich mir in 2 Jahren für eine hol


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

Ich hätte gerne noch etwas mehr Fallsucht bevor ich zuschlagen würde


----------



## S754 (16. August 2014)

Hm, also der Satz _"Wer einmal mit einer SSD gearbeitet hat, der möchte nie wieder auf eine reguläre Magnetfestplatte umsteigen."_ stimmt definitiv nicht. 

Bei einem Laptop find ichs sinvoll und angenehm(Lautstärke, Akkulaufzeit), aber bei einem Desktop PC kann ich weiterhin auf eine SSD verzichten. Der Leistungssprung von einer langsamen IDE HDD auf eine schnelle S-ATA HDD war für mich schon enorm genug.


----------



## matti30 (16. August 2014)

dann hast du was falsch gemacht 

man merkt es extrem, wenn man mal ne zeitlang wieder nur mit Hdds zu tun hat. Alles dauert so eeeewig lange. Hat man die SSD wieder drin, ist es für einen wieder "normale" Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## S754 (16. August 2014)

@matti30:
Nö. Ich arbeite ständig jeden Tag abwechselnd in der Arbeit mit SSDs und Zuhause mit HDDs, man merkt zwar den Unterschied aber nicht so sehr dass ich sagen würde "ich kann nicht mehr ohne leben". Auch hatte ich eine kurze Zeit lang selber eine SSD aber wieder Verkauft da es sich nicht gelohnt hat.


----------



## azzih (16. August 2014)

Dann stimmt was mit deinem System nicht. SSDs haben den größten gefühlten Leistungssprung den man bei ner Aufrüstung überhaupt bekommen kann. Betriebssystem auf ner SSD vs Betriebssystem von ner HDD, sind gefühlte Welten dazwischen.
Bei Spielen eher weniger, aber dafür im Allltag, vom Booten über Starten von Programmen etc. alles läuft ohne Verzögerung...


----------



## S754 (16. August 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Dann stimmt was mit deinem System nicht.


Und mit 100 anderen Rechnern auch nicht oder was? xD

Ich denke mal ich bin einfach geduldig und mir macht das nichts aus^^
Mein Vater ist auch 8 Jahre mit dem selben PC bis zum Supportende von XP gut ausgekommen


----------



## BertB (16. August 2014)

ich find rechner ohne ssd äußerst nervtötend,
seh ich bei der arbeit,
eigentlich schöne ivy und haswell i5er, aber alle ohne ssd

selbst hab ich nur noch meinen kleinen 11,6" läppi zum rumschleppen mit hdd am laufen,
sollen halt massig videos und musik drauf, sonst würd ichs umbauen
ist aber saulahm, bis der mal startklar ist (amd e450 machts auch nicht schneller, lol)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

Ich kann noch ohne leben und es würde mir nur etwas bei den Ladezeiten der Games helfen. Irgendwann greif ich auch zu aber ich bin eh das langsamste Zahnrad im Getriebe


----------



## matti30 (16. August 2014)

naja. Ich bin ebenfalls sehr geduldig. Frag meine Frau 

aber wie gesagt, zwischen SSD und HDD liegen Welten. Gibt sicher Games, die auf der HDD ebenso schnell laden, wie auf der SSD, aber es macht halt immer wieder Spaß, wie schnell sich(im Vergleich zur HDD!) ein Programm öffnet oder eben ein Spiel lädt. Sicher kommt es auch auf die HDD an, denn auch dort gibt es schnelle und langsame, aber ich möcht echt nimmer auf SSD verzichten. Schade, dass die 1TB SSDs noch so teuer sind, dann würde die HDD ganz aus meinem Rechner fliegen, was den Vorteil von weniger Vibration und mehr Ruhe hat


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. August 2014)

Nie wieder ohne SDD!


----------



## dsdenni (17. August 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Nie wieder ohne SDD!



+1

Es sind nicht nur kurze Bootzeiten sondern einfach, das egal was, alles schön instant gestartet wird


----------



## S754 (17. August 2014)

Die kurze Bootzeit stört mich am Meisten. Ich vermisse den Bootkaffee 

Auf der Arbeit kann eine SSD auch genau das Gegenteil bewirken^^
Dann hat man keine Ausrede mehr, wieso man nicht Produktiv arbeitet


----------



## Do Berek (17. August 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich find rechner ohne ssd äußerst nervtötend,
> seh ich bei der arbeit,
> eigentlich schöne ivy und haswell i5er, aber alle ohne ssd


 
Du Glücklicher!Bei mir krebsen Chef und und Lakaien noch mit Pentium 4 und XP rum...


----------



## marvinj (20. August 2014)

Auf Grund der Preise hab ich mir für 60 die Samsung 840 Evo mit 120 GB gekauft. Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## BertB (20. August 2014)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher!Bei mir krebsen Chef und und Lakaien noch mit Pentium 4 und XP rum...


 
von denen gibts schon auch noch ein paar,
wird aber weniger


----------

